# My canary is sick. Advice please



## canary crazy (Apr 24, 2008)

I recently took my canary to the vets and was told he has internal parasites. I was given antibiotics to dilute in water, over the next 5days.. It is day4 and he is still losing feathers constantly and isnt singing. Is he molting? I live in Cyprus, so perhaps the warmer climate has made him molt sooner? Regarding his illness.. He has been pecking/preeming himself alot, to the point that he has made red sores on either side of his wings and underneath his wings, which is why I took him to the vets. I have had him about a year, and up until now he has been fine. I am very worried, so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

If she is bulding a nest she gets stressed and pulls stomach feathers out


----------



## canary crazy (Apr 24, 2008)

Er yeah.. I should have said my canary is a boy!! But thanks anyway


----------



## bird laday (Aug 19, 2008)

canary crazy said:


> Er yeah.. I should have said my canary is a boy!! But thanks anyway


Hi canary crazy.

Try to limit his daylight hours. This means that if the sun goes down naturally, ensure that you cover him so he doesn't see anymore light until the natural light comes back the following morning. Even then, wait till he "asks" you to remove the cover. It's important that you keep him quiet during the "sleep" hours so this means you have to keep you lights closed or very dim and try not to entertain or watch tv in the same room. You see, the more a canary stays awake the more his metabolism works overtime and this will stress the bird. Of course, you have to provide good nutrition as well as vitamin supplements and clean, fresh water. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Just a though have you had him tested for mites? I know they can be a problem with canaries. Good luck, I hope the wee guy feels better soon!


----------



## country joe (Mar 18, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Just a though have you had him tested for mites? I know they can be a problem with canaries. Good luck, I hope the wee guy feels better soon!


Whats the best cure for Mites?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

You can get powders or sprays for mites from most good pet stores


----------

